# Things you don't want the Space Marines to get



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well Marines are rumoured to drop in October and this is about the time the wishlisting begins. So I thought it would be fun to do a little anti-wishlisting. This is only as serious as you make it to be, and is meant in good humour, so have fun with it.

I don't want them to get a gun that shoots shurikens and lightning.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't want them to get a great big walker-size Matt Ward, with Mega-nerf Cannons and Uberpwnage Swords.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

They better not get any monsterish things to ride about on.

That would freak me out


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Anything which devolves the current large walker trend into a game of one upmanship every dex release.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

another ultramarines are the best circlejerk


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Lego, space marines should not get Lego, just imagine it! 

Oh the humanity!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Space Marines should not get a new Ultramarines codex. I'm also hoping that there aren't any new flying boxes, or at least if they do get a flier they make it look like it can fly.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

All rounders, i like having every squad fulfil a roll and being punished if i put them to use in something other than intended. E.g, diving my devastators into close combat with a bloodthirster.

I want each individuation squad to have a clear and useful roll but still have enough depth that strategies can be made to work with other units in the dex instead of spamming one unit that does everything. 

To much to ask gw?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't want 13 point Tactical Marines


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

C:SM doesnt need the mighty BT cluttering up an already bloated book. I for one would take a giant CC walker however.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I don't want them getting a giant combat turtle they can ride that has a lascannon turret.

:grin:


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Zion said:


> I don't want them getting a giant combat turtle they can ride that has a lascannon turret.
> 
> :grin:


Although that is rumoured for the new Lizardmen book...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't want them getting any of the 30k goodies Betrayal gave us. So no Rad weapons, no Heavy Conversion Beamers, no Contemptors, no Cataphracti etc.

Although I wouldn't begrudge them a Primarch, just for the beautiful tears that would ensue.

EDIT:


Zion said:


> I don't want them getting a giant combat turtle they can ride that has a lascannon turret.
> 
> :grin:


They actually already have those:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I did not want one of these that for sure


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't want 'Smurf' conversion packs.

My Ultramarine's are smurf by name, not by appearance.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Zion said:


> I don't want them to get a gun that shoots shurikens and lightning.


That's the Emperor's special attack isn't it? He bends over, pulls down his golden power armoured trousers and POW shuirkens and lightning!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Lego, space marines should not get Lego, just imagine it!


The corresponding computer games would be badass though


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Boc said:


> The corresponding computer games would be badass though


40k for the masses!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

d3m01iti0n said:


> C:SM doesnt need the mighty BT cluttering up an already bloated book.


totally agree.

---

I do not want a $100 dollar model, srly?

please do not be dominated by UM characters - PLEASE

no 13pt tacticals

no 5man tact squads with heavy weapons.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

No massive CC walker - just give them a way to kill the suckers (Oh wait... terminators).


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I don't want them getting any of the 30k goodies Betrayal gave us. So no Rad weapons, no Heavy Conversion Beamers, no Contemptors, no Cataphracti etc.
> 
> Although I wouldn't begrudge them a Primarch, just for the beautiful tears that would ensue.
> 
> ...


But that's a flrying turtle! Those are completely different things.

New one: I don't want Hipster Marines to be the next new chapter.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Zion said:


> But that's a flrying turtle! Those are completely different things.
> 
> New one: I don't want Hipster Marines to be the next new chapter.


We've got the other groups though

The Jocks = Ultra *shiny* smurfs

Emo space space marines = Blood angels with all of their self harming (the red thirst and the death company)

Depressed goth space marines = Dark angels with their secret that nobody else would understand, so just leave me alone!

Twighlight fans = The space wolves have just taken their love of Chaske Spencer too far

Why not Hipsters?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

King Gary said:


> We've got the other groups though
> 
> The Jocks = Ultra *shiny* smurfs
> 
> ...


Because bad poetry and indie music isn't an impressive or interesting way to kill the enemy on the table.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Try saying that to a Noise Marine:grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Ryu_Niimura said:


> Try saying that to a Noise Marine:grin:


Everyone knows they do that with the power of METAL.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought the GKs were the hipsters?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Zion said:


> Well Marines are rumoured to drop in October .


Errr, lets just say that is a bit long. Marines are likely to drop in before the end of the summer. A birdy in a blue shirt told me and she has been right before.

Anyway, I hope they won't get a super heavy walker, it really wouldn't fit the SM style.
I did see some stuff concerning the damned thing and it ain't pretty... So let's hope they changed that idea.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't want them getting a new codex choc-filled with pictures of blue marines in unbeatable table-top situations. It leads to poor interpretations by the youngsters of how feasible they are as an army.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Moonschwine said:


> I don't want them getting a new codex choc-filled with pictures of blue marines in unbeatable table-top situations. It leads to poor interpretations by the youngsters of how feasible they are as an army.


You my good sir get all the lols for speaking such world shattering truths.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I don't want the Marines to get new models made of chocolate because they'd melt on a warm day.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Okey, this is a wish but take a moment and think what the outcome would be for the new codex. 

I wish whatever planet that produce all the blue paint for Ultramar is beeing consumed by the Tyranids.


----------



## ChaosLordAzaroth (May 28, 2013)

I dont get why people dont want 13 point tactical marines tbh lol. Personally id rather gw just binned loyalist marines all into one codex then gave all that extra love to Tzeenchian chaos


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't want them to make the book shorter by forgetting to include Black Templars, Blood Angels, Dark Angels, or Space Wolves in the same book. Seriously, GW, get with the program. People Codex hop to play with the most powerful list, not because it's "Space Wolves".

People want to play Salamanders, so they play Space Wolves, with their two Melta's in a squad and use Thunderwolf Cavalry as VolcanoGecko Cavalry. People want to play Raven Guard, they play Blood Angels. People want to play Black Templars, they Play Dark Angels. Same for White Scars.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Nothing.. Absolutely nothing, maybe a cheaper codex or something to that extent.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Boc said:


> The corresponding computer games would be badass though


I'd buy it k:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Suspenders, man that was a weird dream


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Vaz said:


> I don't want them to make the book shorter by forgetting to include Black Templars, Blood Angels, Dark Angels, or Space Wolves in the same book. Seriously, GW, get with the program. People Codex hop to play with the most powerful list, not because it's "Space Wolves".
> 
> People want to play Salamanders, so they play Space Wolves, with their two Melta's in a squad and use Thunderwolf Cavalry as VolcanoGecko Cavalry. People want to play Raven Guard, they play Blood Angels. People want to play Black Templars, they Play Dark Angels. Same for White Scars.


As a player of Black and White Apron Marines using Codex: Black and White Apron Marines I am very confused by this post.


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't want them to subvert the Black Templar back into the fold >.> my buddy's Master Polo would become useless, and we wouldn't be able to use the super tech marine anymore.

Also no reanimation protocols, or giving them some type of beast for all of them to use.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

KahRyez said:


> I don't want them to subvert the Black Templar back into the fold.


tis okay, they aren't in the new book


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

d3m01iti0n said:


> As a player of Black and White Apron Marines using Codex: Black and White Apron Marines I am very confused by this post.


Ah, so that's how the 0.000000000001% of Space Marine players live their lives? The truth is, the the Space Marine Chapters are that varied across the board, they are no different than Imperial Guard. The difference between SM chapters are cosmetic, and in game, the fluff and tactical differences are of such a minor difference considering the scale (seriously, when will you EVER field an entire chapter)

The rules that were in the 4th edition C:SM were decent enough "core" to be able to play almost any existing Chapter. Look at Grey Hunters; the differences between them and Tactical Marines is nothing in fluff terms, really, yet in game, they get all these "snazzy" options; Banners, etc. Do no other chapters EVER go to battle not taking Banners in their squads like Space Wolves? Sure, they might not be Wolf Tails, but they might be Horse Tails? Or Wavy Banners? What about 2 Special Weapons? Did they seriously think that only a couple of Chapters EVER had the idea of NOT taking a Heavy Weapon and going for a second special weapon?

They are made "different because different" simply to be "different".

What about Blood Angels? Are they seriously the only chapter to EVER overcharge their Rhino's engines? What about using Thunderhawk Transporters to deep strike them into battle? 

The authors try to match the fluff to the rules, and then it gets blown right out of proportion.

Compare a Bloodclaw/Scout to a Veteran Guardsman. A Vet's had... what? a Year's training (let's be generous), then is shipped off to a conflict. He fights in a few battles, and he's suddenly a better shot than a Space Marine Scout who's been trained since he was around 10, and is now about 18-20, having spent around 8 hours a day training?

It would be interesting to make a Matrix up of all the different units, and comparing how similar they are.

For example, who is comparable to who?

That's an aside. Point is, Space Marine players have the choice of ~6 different playstyles; Bikes, Close Combat, Ranged, Tank Heavy, Mech Heavy, or Flyers. They can incorporate a bit of each so that there isn't a real Hard Counter, but essentially, each different Codex allows a Space Marine player to do it that little bit differently, a slight change of wargear, a special character (which I personally object to, there's only so many times you can kill Vulkan, who *HAS* to be taken *just so* people can play Salamanders), a different way of being able to load out a squad.

As an example, I play Minotaurs; they devastated the Lamenters, and were likely able to plunder their records for information. This likely gave them the tools for a Baal Predator. I could play Space Marines, or I could play Blood Angels. The choices are different for each; some call it balance, I call it charging money for old rope. The only thing in a BA list I want is a Baal, yet I'm forced to pay all that money for what is essentially a reskin with that single exception.

In short; pick up Horus Heresy; Betrayal, and read that Legion List. THAT is how a Space Marine codex should look.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

In the end everybody wants to roll sixes. Its a game based on a set system of rules. Orks are no different than Dark Eldar. Little plastic spacemen, dice, and stats. The game just happens to be marketed for the human race, so it only makes sense that superhuman characters would be the most popular, and different variations of that theme are available.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Space Wolves needs something that can do something to bloody fliers.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't want the Space Marines to get lots of new "toys" (super tanks, giant walkers, flying boxes...) that cost £40, £50 or £70 that you NEED to make your army competitive in 6th edition.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

d3m01iti0n said:


> In the end everybody wants to roll sixes. Its a game based on a set system of rules. Orks are no different than Dark Eldar. Little plastic spacemen, dice, and stats. The game just happens to be marketed for the human race, so it only makes sense that superhuman characters would be the most popular, and different variations of that theme are available.


Clearly missed the point there. The varations can be self contained. 

I swear if I see someone mention something about a business based in a capitalist country trying to make money, I will fist their urethra with Josef Stalin's bony hand.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't want to see chainswords. They suck!

I want to see Space Marines use giant close combat dildos instead of chainswords!


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Vaz said:


> Clearly missed the point there. The varations can be self contained.
> 
> I swear if I see someone mention something about a business based in a capitalist country trying to make money, I will fist their urethra with Josef Stalin's bony hand.


 
They CAN but when you have the opportunity to make money off more books, no matter what country youre in, you will take that opportunity if you are smart. 

Im happy with having my own army book, and Im sure SW, BA, and DA players like it that way as well. Nobodys opinion is going to change that for any of us.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Vaz said:


> In short; pick up Horus Heresy; Betrayal, and read that Legion List. THAT is how a Space Marine codex should look.


I'll never move on from that book. It contains possibility for _any_ and _every_ style of play, has the widest range of codex options by a country mile, AND is well-supported with brilliant fluff and artwork. People shy away like it's some kind of devilchild when they see the word "Forge World", and tell me it's not meant to 40k. For those people, I will refer you to the FAQ specifically stating the book was balanced to play in 40k, but that the Legion list would be _underpowered_ compared to other codices as the most rigorous balancing was internal (ie: you pay a crapton for Stubborn etc.), but also the first page of the book past the artwork:

"A supplement for Warhammer 40,000"


Nope, not a demonchild to be exiled and never played for 10,000 years. A supplement for 40k!





.... whoops, random rant. I just love the book!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Some of you are missing the point of this thread. This is supposed to be a fun little bit of anti-wishlisting of stuff you don't want in the Space Marine book, not arguments about GW, balance or anything else. Try to keep it somewhat on topic before it gets locked.

I don't want to see Ultramarines replacing the Emperor on the Golden Throne.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Vaz said:


> I don't want them to make the book shorter by forgetting to include Black Templars, Blood Angels, Dark Angels, or Space Wolves in the same book. Seriously, GW, get with the program. People Codex hop to play with the most powerful list, not because it's "Space Wolves".
> 
> People want to play Salamanders, so they play Space Wolves, with their two Melta's in a squad and use Thunderwolf Cavalry as VolcanoGecko Cavalry. People want to play Raven Guard, they play Blood Angels. People want to play Black Templars, they Play Dark Angels. Same for White Scars.


You got it backwards, if anything there will be more "supplements" with all the different chapter's "rules". That way GW gets to sell more stuff.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> Some of you are missing the point of this thread. This is supposed to be a fun little bit of anti-wishlisting of stuff you don't want in the Space Marine book, not arguments about GW, balance or anything else. Try to keep it somewhat on topic before it gets locked.
> 
> I don't want to see Ultramarines replacing the Emperor on the Golden Throne.


I don't want toilet paper replacing Frag Grenades!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't want a SM Super Heavy Walker. They have dreads (and Contempts), I don't feel there is really the space or the need for a super heavy in list other than the "ooohhhhh shiny factor" (read GW profit factor). SM are supposed to be hard hitting fast movers able to redeploy quickly. Thats not very easy with a mini titan now is it!

Do I think they will get one? Yes.


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't want the SMs to be able to assault out of rhinos(even if it is just one unit or model that gives it), that would piss me off to no end.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

KahRyez said:


> I don't want the SMs to be able to assault out of rhinos(even if it is just one unit or model that gives it), that would piss me off to no end.


More specifically, I do not want to see assault squads, upon discarding their jump packs for tank transport, given the ability to assault out of vehicles. It's not about the marine's ability to be awesome, it's that the transports just don't really allow for it like LR's or SR's with their wide assault ramps in the front of the vehicle. As much as it was a shock having it taken away from me as a BA player that loves RB's and RAS, it makes sense that you have to get your footing as you disembark a vehicle and can't charge in the same turn unless the vehicle was made for it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I don't want all the non-Ultramarine Legions rebranding to be Ultramarines.

Also no Rainbow Warriors. Just because.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Also no Rainbow Warriors. Just because.


Oi! :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Zion said:


> I don't want all the non-Ultramarine Legions rebranding to be Ultramarines.


THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!

...Space Marine chapter that is. All former unique characters from other Chapters in C:SM are to be repackaged without heads and Marenus Calgar is to be re-released with the _quickening_ lightning bolts all around him. It's gunna be sweet. Soooooo sweet.


----------

